# Suspension Questions



## baldtcc (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone my name is PJ I am a new member and new to the cruze family. I just purchased my 2013 cruze rs ltz edition last week. I am looking to upgrade the suspension and also lower it at the same time I am looking at the ksport adjustable coilovers just wanted to know if there were any better I am all ears. It looks like there going to be around a grand so that's why I am all ears on anything better


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Its all about preference. KSport and DGR are nice and will do the job, however if you want top of the line, there are a set of Bilstein's sold by one of our main vendors BNR, as well as Pedders which are the best/also most expensive you can really get.

In terms of how much you can adjust the coilovers; KSport and Pedders have the highest adjustability out of the bunch, while DGR and Bilstein have less. I also don't know of more than 2 people on the forum who run DGR, but I know that they have a kit that will fit the Cruze.


----------



## baldtcc (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you for the info, will do some research and see I am only leaning on lowering it 2 inch I think that is a good ride height since I only have 2 1/4 inches to play with. I am looking for a nice ride since I drive to and from work 80 plus miles a day. Again thanks and if anyone else wants to chime in please do


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome! Got any pics of your cruze?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

If you dont wanna break the bank and want a decent ride go with h&r springs.They give a 1.5in drop and there springs so you wont have that stiff ride a full coilover system will give you.


----------

